# Do you know this Surefire incandescent torch?



## Fuchshp (Aug 23, 2015)

I've got a strange old Surefire incandescent torch. Do you know what this could be?


----------



## jso902 (Aug 23, 2015)

10x dominator?


----------



## sgt253 (Aug 23, 2015)

That appears to be a Surefire 10x Dominator. 60 lumens/500 lumens. Dual filaments. Rechargeable.


----------



## sgt253 (Aug 23, 2015)

...great timing... lol.


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 23, 2015)

Ha, good job guys. Great minds think alike. 

Unfortunately enough the 10x didn't hold its value very well. Some of the used ones I have run across, the grey rubbery part turned a funky brown color. There were also no real upgrades I was aware of for it. However in its time, I guess you could say it was rather ground breaking. I can remember the first time I held one, I though WOW. I remember thinking, how can this plastic handle so much heat. 
Plus it ran on a specialized SF Nicad battery. 

Cut and Paste from web:
"*Surefire 10X Dominator Flashlight* is rechargeable dual-output ultra high-output incandescent flashlight for tactical, duty, general, and searchlight use. Two-stage switch of the Surefire flashlight allows user to select a long-runtime tactical-level beam (Surefire MN30 lamp assembly) or a powerful 500-lumen search beam (Surefire MN31 lamp assembly). Surefire dual reflector/lamp system produces separate pre-focused beams - both are brilliant, smooth, no shadows or rings. Tactical beam has four times the light of a big 2-cell flashlight, searchlight has over thirty times the light. *Dominator 10X Tactical Flashlight* from SureFire includes mountable SureFire SmartCharger charging cradle, AC power source, DC auto plug adapter. *Surefire SmartCharger C911* of *Dominator 10x Surefire Tactical Light*protects charging batteries from voltage spikes."

Anyways, nice stroll down memory lane.


----------



## jso902 (Aug 23, 2015)

sgt253 said:


> ...great timing... lol.


I've never seen it in person. I would imagine it would have great potential.


----------



## Fuchshp (Aug 23, 2015)

Thank you! 500 Lumen? Wow!! A pitty I can't charge the battery and play with it. I have no charger and the battery is probably no good anymore anyways.


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 23, 2015)

Someone here may be able to assist you in building a replacement. Anything is possible. Search some of the threads to find if there are any current batteries on the market that are a suitable replacement. I thought I remember reading of someone building them with in the last few years.


----------



## Fuchshp (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you all for the information. Since I know the name of this light I found interesting threads here on CPF. Especially this one.


----------



## ebuchner (Aug 25, 2017)

I may be able to provide you with some information. I recently rebuilt three three dominator battery handles with nimh cells. I get about 25 minutes of runtime on full power. I charge them with the original charging cradle, but I have torn out the nicad charging circuit and set it up with a proper nimh charger. The link below is to the exact pack I had batteryspace build, which has so far performed perfectly. 

http://www.batteryspace.com/custom-nimh-battery-7-2v-2700mah-sanyo-2xi3-a.aspx


Hope this helps


----------



## snakebite (Aug 25, 2017)

that thing is screaming for a 2s 2p 18650 mod.
and a good bms with balancing.


----------



## fivemega (Aug 26, 2017)

snakebite said:


> that thing is screaming for a 2s 2p 18650 mod.


*18650 is too fat and even two of them don't fit in 10X battery tube.*


----------

